
Show HN: A.I Bitcoin price predictions in your wallet - manojdv
https://getportal.co/earlyaccess
======
jgrahamc
If the AI price predictions were any good then the creator would trade using
them and sell them to others.

~~~
Feeble
Yes, that would be the logical conclusion of all these types of products.

However, but if more people use this then the prediction will become more
likely to be true. E.g. predict price goes up -> users starts buying -> price
does go up.

Would require _a lot_ of users to affect price this way though I suppose...

~~~
sdan
Not to be narcissistic, but I can guarantee no whales are coming on anytime
soon. Unless you control the keys and it supports cold storage, don't think
it'll take off.

~~~
manojdv
it is totally non custodial. target audience is prosumer, not a whale

------
csense
This looks fantastic.

But I can't in good conscience recommend anyone trust their Bitcoins to any
wallet product that's not completely open source.

Hopefully it'll be open sourced sooner rather than later.

If your proprietary AI models run locally, I'd recommend separating them out
into a separate process which paranoid users [1] can run as a network service
on another machine.

A bit of business model advice: Don't give away the AI models as a binary
blob. Instead, host the AI models on your own server. Make them your
proprietary "secret sauce" your users pay a monthly fee for. The models are
harder to reverse engineer if they're remote API's. Plus you get recurring
revenue and can potentially do analytics.

[1] IMHO, _everyone_ should be paranoid about security when it comes to high-
value Bitcoin private keys.

------
easytiger
Can't see any company information, or location of domicile anywhere. It's a
financial product and some admission of propriety is required

Furthermore is this a rebrand of a product?
[https://www.cryptonaut.org/](https://www.cryptonaut.org/)

------
ahaseeb
How far has you gone and what’s your prediction model. Would it be an open
source project ?

~~~
manojdv
models are not open source, they are proprietary, but anyone can backtest, we
timestamp it. The wallet/exchange is going to be open at some point

------
veeradog
Cool. What is the source of price predictions? Is the model open source?

~~~
manojdv
Third party models are not open source, they are proprietary, but anyone can
backtest, we timestamp it

------
yonatron
Cool looking tools! A few questions: When will the atomic swaps be
operational? What will a swap cost? What's your business model? Will you
charge institutional customers?

~~~
manojdv
Swaps are already operational in testnet and we demo'd them at various public
presentations. Its currently in beta testing and will be launching in a few
weeks into the app. Re: business model, product is free to use but there is a
maker/taker commission in swaps. In addition, some users can run the node for
swaps, that generates passive income without any hardware investments.

~~~
yonatron
Re: Running swap nodes: sign me up. I have spare capacity.

~~~
manojdv
Awesome, please visit [https://getportal.co](https://getportal.co) and join
waitlist

------
Blockchain_Mike
I really like the interface, but think the atomic swaps are the real key here.
Is there any market maker / counterparty finding application for atomic swaps?

~~~
manojdv
Agreed.real value is Layer 2 swaps that are faster than coinbase without
custody

------
ivarelas
Looks cool. Any pointers where can we read about your price prediction models?

~~~
manojdv
a whitepaper will be publicly available soon.

------
roebuckdm
This looks promising. When will the white paper be available?

~~~
manojdv
Thanks, coming out end of the month

------
sshamoon
Super great. I think this will be a game changer!

~~~
cuhte3
yeah, sounds exiting!

------
katerinastro
Sounds promising, looking forward to the wp!

------
smabuki
Promising. UI looks great, too.

~~~
manojdv
Thanks

------
Luxst4r
I dont actually care about predictions. the atomic swaps look fire af

~~~
manojdv
its also much needed, considering geopolitical risks to bitcoin

------
richieblueeyee
great looking product!

